# Salicylic Acid có phải là “vị cứu tinh” hoàn hảo cho da mụn?



## MoonLight (1/11/18)

Sở hữu những đặc tính trị liệu nổi trội, Salicylic Acid có phải là giải pháp “thần kỳ” dành cho da mụn?
Salicylic Acid được tìm thấy trong rất nhiều loại mỹ phẩm chăm sóc da, đặc biệt là sản phẩm chuyên điều trị các vấn đề liên quan đến mụn. Bên cạnh khả năng loại bỏ da chết, Salicylic Acid còn có thể đi xuyên qua các lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn, từ đó loại bỏ các bã dầu thừa gây mụn. Bài viết sau đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu thêm về loại acid này.

*SALICYLIC ACID LÀ GÌ?*
Salicylic Acid có chiết xuất chủ yếu từ cây liễu và thuộc nhóm Beta Hydroxy Acid (BHA). Đây là loại acid tan được trong dầu, qua đó tăng cường khả năng thâm nhập sâu vào lỗ chân lông để làm sạch da.

*SALICYLIC ACID XUẤT HIỆN Ở ĐÂU?*

*

*
​Loại acid này thường được tìm thấy trong các sản phẩm kem dưỡng, sản phẩm làm sạch da mặt, toner… có tác dụng điều trị những rối loạn về da như mụn trứng cá, gàu, bệnh vảy nến, viêm da tiết bã nhờn, vết chai, sần, mụn cóc thông thường, mụn cóc ở chân.

*SALICYLIC ACID HOẠT ĐỘNG RA SAO?*
Loại acid này có đặc tính nổi bật là kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm và loại bỏ lớp sừng trên da. Salicylic Acid sẽ thâm nhập sâu vào trong lỗ chân lông, phá vỡ các tế bào chết bị dính vào nhau, đồng thời loại bỏ các bã dầu gây tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông, từ đó, lớp tế bào chết dễ dàng bong ra khỏi da giúp làn da thông thoáng và mềm mịn hơn.

*SALICYLIC CẢI THIỆN DA NHƯ THẾ NÀO?*

*

*
​Tình trạng bít tắc lỗ chân lông sẽ dẫn đến sự xuất hiện của mụn đầu đen, có thể dẫn đến phản ứng viêm từ cơ thể, gây ra mụn đỏ, mụn đầu trắng và u nang. Bằng cách loại bỏ các bã nhờn làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông, Salicylic Acid giúp loại bỏ và ngăn ngừa mụn hiệu quả.

Bên cạnh đó, Salicylic Acid còn ngăn chặn mụn đầu đen và mụn đầu trắng và u nang. Mụn trứng cá nang hay còn gọi là nang trứng cá xảy ra do sự thay đổi hormone trong cơ thể và yếu tố di truyền. Đây là một loại bệnh về da, trong đó, các lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn nghiêm trọng do lượng dầu dư thừa quá nhiều dẫn đến nhiễm trùng và viêm.

*NHỮNG LƯU Ý KHI SỬ DỤNG SALICYLIC ACID*
Tuy khá hữu dụng trong việc điều trị những vấn đề về da nhưng có một số điều bạn cần lưu ý khi sử dụng Salicylic Acid.

Tuyệt đối không sử dụng trên những vùng da bị thương, vết thương hở, da bị kích ứng hoặc nhiễm trùng, đặc biệt là những vùng da bị chàm (eczema)
Trước khi sử dụng bất kì sản phẩm nào, đặc biệt là các sản phẩm có chứa acid, bạn nên thử một lượng nhỏ trên tay để tránh tình trạng dị ứng làm hại cho da.
Khi điều trị da với Salicylic Acid, tránh kết hợp với các sản phẩm khác có chứa retinol, tretinoin, adapalene, benzoyl peroxide… Bởi lẽ, những thành phần này có tính năng tẩy da chết rất mạnh, nếu kết hợp chung dễ làm da bị kích ứng, mẩn đỏ.
Vì Salicylic Acid có tính tẩy da chết khá mạnh nên dễ làm mỏng da, khiến da trở nên nhạy cảm hơn với ánh nắng và tia cực tím. Do đó, khi sử dụng sản phẩm có chứa Salicylic Acid, bạn đừng quên dùng kem chống nắng khi đi ra ngoài để bảo vệ da.

*

*
​*SALICYLIC CÓ THỂ TRỊ GÀU HAY KHÔNG?*
Đây là thành phần hoàn hảo thường được tìm thấy trong sản phẩm trị gàu. Bởi lẽ, Salicylic Acid có tác dụng loại bỏ da chết và thừa trên da dầu, giảm thiểu tình trạng gàu.

*KẾT*
Tuy rất hữu dụng trong việc điều trị các vấn đề về da, đặc biệt là mụn, nhưng bạn cũng nên cân nhắc về liều lượng và tần suất sử dụng Salicylic Acid. Để đảm bảo an toàn cho da, hãy tham khảo ý kiến chuyên môn của bác sĩ để có được liệu trình điều trị mụn cùng Salicylic Acid đạt hiệu quả tốt.

_Nguồn:  Elle_​


----------

